# Kimber coming to Troy, Al.



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Kimber announced they would be building a 38 million dollar facility in Troy and hope to be up and running by early 2019. They expect to hire 366 workers. Don't know if they will be making just pistols, just rifles, or all of the above, but while they are tooling up, it would be nice if they included left-hand rifles in their products.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That would be a nice place to work!! I wish our governor could help FL folks out, AL gets everything.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> That would be a nice place to work!! I wish our governor could help FL folks out, AL gets everything.


Y’all have a lottery! Lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> That would be a nice place to work!! I wish our governor could help FL folks out, AL gets everything.


He declared UCF Natty Champs.....:whistling:


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Kimber announced they would be building a 38 million dollar facility in Troy and hope to be up and running by early 2019. They expect to hire 366 workers. Don't know if they will be making just pistols, just rifles, or all of the above, but while they are tooling up, it would be nice if they included left-hand rifles in their products.


this has been in the works for about a year, my SIL is the mayor and he had a big hand in this. Very proud of him...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good deal for AL. Where I live in GA is one of only 2 metro areas in the state to lose jobs last quarter.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that the folks from Toyota has selected Northern Alabama to build their new manufacturing plant as well.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

H2OMARK said:


> I'm pretty sure that the folks from Toyota has selected Northern Alabama to build their new manufacturing plant as well.


Good grief, really? We have the dumbest Gov.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> I'm pretty sure that the folks from Toyota has selected Northern Alabama to build their new manufacturing plant as well.


They already had a plant in Huntsville, so it made sense to expand there. I think the current one builds engines and transmissions. 

I think Remington built a plant up there as well.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Fish, how bad is the property taxes , state and sales tax where you live?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Hey Fish, how bad is the property taxes , state and sales tax where you live?


He has people that handles all that for him. He doesn’t know.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> They already had a plant in Huntsville, so it made sense to expand there. I think the current one builds engines and transmissions.
> 
> I think Remington built a plant up there as well.


This is a totally new $1.6 billion joint venture plant with mazda. 300,000 vehicles/year capacity. Gonna be a BIG plant. Not an expansion of the engines plant.

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...ew-us-auto-manufacturing-plant-300581005.html


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Hey Fish, how bad is the property taxes , state and sales tax where you live?


Property tax is cheap. I don't know what the exact millage is though. Mine runs about $1300/year. Sales tax is between 10-11%. Income tax really doesn't amount to much.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Property tax is cheap. I don't know what the exact millage is though. Mine runs about $1300/year. Sales tax is between 10-11%. Income tax really doesn't amount to much.



Okay so the sales tax is offsetting the rest. Tourist help in that. I don't want to pry but are you on the water? What would water access bay/canal run in taxes as a guess? Florida is pretty crazy on property taxes.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Okay so the sales tax is offsetting the rest. Tourist help in that. I don't want to pry but are you on the water? What would water access bay/canal run in taxes as a guess? Florida is pretty crazy on property taxes.


I'm not on water. Depends on how much the property is appraised for. You're gonna spend a pretty penny getting waterfront over this way, but it's still pennies when compared to Florida. Insurance is where you'll get bent over.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Say you buy a waterfront home for $500,000. And your assessed value is $50,000, then at 33 mills, the taxes would be $1650.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is cheap. here you are looking at around 3800 + Ins is about 3K. Thx for the input.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> That is cheap. here you are looking at around 3800 + Ins is about 3K. Thx for the input.


I pay a LOT more than that for my insurance. I'm in AE10 zone.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I pay a LOT more than that for my insurance. I'm in AE10 zone.



oohh that hurts.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some places in AL have a city income tax also. I know Birmingham does. They outlawed city income tax in GA.


----------

